# Prices and/or availability of Ur Quattro/Sport Quattro



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm looking to buy an Audi as my first car, and I'd really prefer a coupé. I'm considering Ur Quattro, Sport Quattro, and (though it's not a coupé), a B5 S4. 
I've searched all over the web for Ur Quattros and Sport Quattros, but can't find any. How much does one cost if it's in reasonable shape, and how hard are they to find?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Prices and/or availability of Ur Quattro/Sport Quattro (Entwerfer von Audis)*

Here's where I'd suggest looking.....
Ebay. There's occasionally one there. The quick search would be to search for "UrQuattro" as quattro or sport quattro in your search will get you a lot of false hits.
Audifans.com - marketplace section. Well worth checking out.
Audi Club of North America - check out their regional sites. They don't always have classifieds, but some do and aren't as heavily travelled as places like Ebay.
Expect to pay about $10K for a decent long-wheelbase Quattro coupe. The 25 Years of quattro campaign last year took its toll, and clean original cars have gone up in price. They range, from what I've seen, from $6-20K. 
Sport Quattros - man, that's like $50+K if you can find one. Likely much more. These are very rare cars. 
Good luck with your search.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Prices and/or availability of Ur Quattro/Sport Quattro ([email protected])*

Ah, thanks. What are the mechanical specs on the UrQuattros?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Prices and/or availability of Ur Quattro/Sport Quattro (Entwerfer von Audis)*

Urquattros are 2144 cc turbocharged 5-cylinder inline engine, making 160 hp (US-spec) or 200 hp (Euro-spec). 5-speed manual gearbox and quattro 4wheeldrive, with center and rear 100% locking differentials.
Why not consider a 4000 quattro with turbo engine transplant, or maybe a 5000/200 turbo quattro?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Prices and/or availability of Ur Quattro/Sport Quattro (PerL)*

Depending on your budget, you might also consider an UrQuattro with 20V conversion, though those usually go for at least $15-20K if you can find one.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Prices and/or availability of Ur Quattro/Sport Quattro ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Depending on your budget, you might also consider an UrQuattro with 20V conversion, though those usually go for at least $15-20K if you can find one.

Is the difference between Euro spec and US spec UrQuattros that Euro ones have 20V engines? 
My budget isn't very high; less than $10k for the car, in all likelyhood. 
However, I'm thinking that if I get one, I'll do some modifications like B5 RS4 style wheels (sort of more modern looking, but still the lots of spokes thing going on), rebuild the engine (how hard/expensive would a 20V conversion be, and how would it affect power/fuel consumption?), and possibly newer seats (maybe S4-type Recaros). 
What would be really cool (though I'm sure ludicrously difficult and expensive) would be to somehow get hold of and install Sport Quattro body panels and tune the engine and suspension to Sport Quattro specs. 
Of course, with all these expensive and time-consuming modifications, it would become a project car, so I would need it to last a long time. 
How's reliability and parts availability on these? 
And how expensive would some of these modifications be?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Prices and/or availability of Ur Quattro/Sport Quattro (Entwerfer von Audis)*

The major differences of the two models is that(with comparitive year models in Europe) front/rear bumpers, engine, rear plate surround, and headlights from '83-'84, and headlights/grille, guages, from '85-'86.

The sales in the US were from '82-86. And in Europe from '80-'91/2
With the model avalible in Europe for a longer strech of time they were able to see the urq go through many changes.
In '87 the urq changes powerplants to a higher compression motor with knock sensors, and a smaller, liquid cooled turbo.
In 1989 Audi upped the power more with a 20vt with 220BHP.
With any engine mod, fuel consumption varies from driver to driver.
Obviously if you mod the heck out of the car, with say higher putput injectors, and a bigger turbo your mileage will go down.
A few people have installed a sport quattro body kit on ther lWB quatro.
The kits start at around 5000 bucks +shipping from Europe.
And you need to be good a body work, and a litle paint! Here's a picture of such a car.








You can get a 20vt engine, with harness for around 2, or so grand.
These are easily tunable to 300+HP,(sport quattro territory)
Reliability wise, mine has been great. I have been driving it daily for 4 years, and the maintenance is the same as any other Audi/VW I've owned.
That said, shoot for a car later than '83 as the wiring is not that great on these cars.
Audi fixed the problem in late '83, so the '84/'85 cars are better off.
Parts......well, that's another thing, Again, with the later cars, it's easier to find parts for. Not easy as getting parts for a Chevy, but not impossible(yet)
With the early cars, things like ball joints, and other needed items are no longer avail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
*Audi sucks like that*
Modification prices vary depending on which engine you want to use as a platform.
With the 10vt, you can get usually just sub 300HP and a great place to check for prices is *Intended acceleration* there are many aftermarket companies, but I used this one, and are very happy.
Any further questions, please ask!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

You are SIXTEEN and want a UR as your first car?! WTF!
I got a Diesel Dasher when I was 18, as my first car.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Wow. just sub of 10K for a ride?








ell, mine was a '76 olds back in '87 for 5 hondo


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Note: factor in inflation and the difference in the cars. 
I'm just saying I'd _like_ to get one of these, not necessarily that I'm going to put in all this money at once. 
Like I posted before, any of this stuff would take place over a long period of time, because if I did get a Ur, I would make it last a heck of a long time. 
Furthermore, these have more 4WD road capability than other models (except the Q7, and I hate SUVs in general), and I'd want to drive to areas with rough roads (I would probably raise the body up a bit, possibly with larger wheels/tires). 
I would not buy one of these and run it into the ground like what happens with most peoples' first cars, but rather drive it for a long time (at least until I'm 25 or 30). 
Besides, I may not get one for a few years, anyway. I could get a job for two years as well as over the summer and buy a Ur just before going to college. By then, my parents would have less say in the matter, as well; ever noticed how much they tend to veto your ideas?


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (Entwerfer von Audis)*

Sounds like a 4000 quattro would suit your needs just fine. A "cheap" UrQ can get you in debt and turn into a pile of crap very quickly, esp. if there is rust that isn't addressed promptly. They have the same drivetrain as the UrQ but lack the turbo and of course are a sedan.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (NJRoadfan)*

I'd much prefer to get a coupé, though, so I guess I'll probably wait a few years (maybe after student loans are paid off, assuming gas-powered cars still exist. Oh, maybe I'd convert it to ethanol or something like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Entwerfer von Audis)*

Check Ebay. There's a red one on there right now with some nice Euro parts and no reserve.
-G


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Check Ebay. There's a red one on there right now with some nice Euro parts and no reserve.
-G

That car has been for sale before. Odd that it still hasn't sold. It would require a detailed inspection for hidden rust/rot since its a NE car. Just ask Sepp where all the rust hides.







Oh, and hows that 4kq project coming George?


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well, unfortunately, I don't get my license until October (the department of motor vehicles really need to get their act together on this sort of thing), and I'm nearly broke, as well, right now. I was just wondering for future reference.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Entwerfer von Audis)*

I've been looking at the photos in the gallery, and the Euro body panels look way better than the US ones. 
Hey, George, I think an interesting Fourtitude project car would be sort of like what people do with the old Minis, yet with a UrQuattro; basically a UrQuattro chassis and exterior, yet with a modern Audi interior (RS4 recaros?).


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer von Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer von Audis* »_I've been looking at the photos in the gallery, and the Euro body panels look way better than the US ones. 


Body panels are identecial, just the bumpers are different.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Sorry; I meant the front and rear valences.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer von Audis)*

They're the same too....








_Just_ the bumpers.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

All right, if we're getting picky, _the Euro bumpers look way better_.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer von Audis)*

By far.... and they're much lighter as well!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer von Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer von Audis* »_All right, if we're getting picky 

Nope, just setting it straight as it can get confusing when first learning about these cars.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Agreed. Anyway, I just hope I can get one before gas goes away as a fuel and is replaced by hydrogen or something (and don't talk about ethanol, it's not commercially viable).


----------



## needa4kq (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (Entwerfer von Audis)*

I remember seeing a Sport Q for sale online about 8-10 years ago, for I think $94k.
An ur-quattro as your ur-car at 16... Yikes, I remember how 16yo's are with cars... Myself included. Hope you are one of the exceptions...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (needa4kq)*

I don't drive 3x the speed limit in the school parking lot, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Entwerfer von Audis)*

Sure... we were all 16 once.








I'm glad I had a slow POS for my first car, otherwise I'd be dead.


----------

